

Tetris Game in 140 Bytes of JavaScript - aemkei
https://gist.github.com/1672254/

======
riffraff
140 bytes appears to be the size of the function that does one state update
step, but it excludes the code for showing the board, for interactions, for
time based updates, or am I not understanding the code correctly?

To me it seems a cool bit of code, but I don't understand in what way it can
be considered "tetris in 140 bytes"

~~~
brsim
I believe the concept is to compress the logic into 140 bytes or less, not the
whole application, the initialisation code is for "free".

My favourite part of these experiments is watching the gist comments, it's
fascinating to see just how many bytes can be crushed from already tiny code,
with a bit of help.

------
pooriaazimi
It's buggy (on collisions specially), but is fascinating nevertheless. Thanks
for sharing.

~~~
JamesBlair
The design causes far worse bugs than that, for example: you can stop a
falling block's progress just by holding down left.

~~~
simcop2387
Not only that but if you hold it long enough you can make it clear a line with
half of a 2 block

------
RyanMcGreal
+1 for the author's use of the WTFPL.

------
est
Controller and display for another few hundred bytes...

------
michaelochurch
I name thee, Tweetris.

~~~
aemkei
Haha, that would have been the perfect name for it!

------
farico
the wtf licence just kicks asses :|

